# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  > [مساعدة] أبي من جميع المصممين يدخلون للمساعده  ،، اذا ممكن

## مرتضى محمد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أبي منك اخواني واخواتي انكم تصممون لي اطارات تصلح انها تكون اطار دعوة عرس*
*اذا ماعليكم امر ابي منها الفاتح والغامق*

*واكون شاكر اليكم تعاونكم*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا خيو
الفريمات الجاهزه.. تكفي وتوفي ان شالله.. ..

من هنا


هنا

او 

هنا


وعذرا عالتقصير
عمت الأفراح حياتكم..
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------

